# Red dye free makeup?



## xoretro (Jun 19, 2011)

Well. I figured out the other day that I'm allergic to red dye... and almost all my makeup has red dye in it. I found an eyeliner, mascara, and foundation I know I can use that I had. But, all the MAC eyeshadows that I have have red dye in them, even if they are very neutral. Enough said. Does anyone know of eyeshadows that are red-dye-free? (Other names are Carmine/Crimson Lake/Red)
Thanks!


----------



## vixie13 (Jun 19, 2011)

I found this site while searching red dye free makeup...

http://www.bewellstaywell.com/

looks like they have a bunch of products with out red dye. They list all their ingredients too. Good luck!


----------



## SarahNull (Jun 20, 2011)

100% Pure Cosmetics (www.100percentpure.com) is one of the best vegan brands around and every product is free of dyes. I see a lot of companies such as Tarte, who make great organic products (and I will be the first to admit, I am a fan), but some of their products still possess red dyes.


----------



## cyndi74 (Nov 28, 2011)

I was looking for makeup without Red dye in it.. I found a place called Natarul Solutions http://www.bewellstaywell.com/default.asp but is in Oh I was wondering is there any place in Michigan?


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 28, 2011)

Your best bet is to switch to mineral makeup if you're allergic to red dye. Do you know WHICH red dye you're allergic to or are you allergic to ALL red dye? Have you had a skin test to see if you are indeed allergic to red dye?

Â§74.2304
FD&amp;C Red No. 4 1976 Externally applied cosmetics(6) . Â§74.2306
D&amp;C Red No. 6 1983 Cosmetics generally (5). Â§74.2307
D&amp;C Red No. 7 1983 Cosmetics generally (5). Â§74.2317
D&amp;C Red No. 17 1976 Externally applied cosmetics(6) . Â§74.2321
D&amp;C Red No. 21 1982 Cosmetics generally (5). Â§74.2322
D&amp;C Red No. 22 1982 Cosmetics generally (5). Â§74.2327
D&amp;C Red No. 27 1982 Cosmetics generally (5). Â§74.2328
D&amp;C Red No. 28 1982 Cosmetics generally (5). Â§74.2330
D&amp;C Red No. 30 1982 Cosmetics generally (5). Â§74.2331
D&amp;C Red No. 31 1976 Externally applied cosmetics(6) . Â§74.2333
D&amp;C Red No. 33 1988 Externally applied cosmetics(6) ; mouthwashes, dentifrices; cosmetic lip products (NTE(7) 3% (by wt) of finished cosmetic product). Â§74.2334
D&amp;C Red No. 34 1976 Externally applied cosmetics(6) . Â§74.2336
D&amp;C Red No. 36 1988 Externally applied cosmetics(6); cosmetic lip products (NTE(7) 3% (by wt) of finished cosmetic product). Â§74.2340
FD&amp;C Red No. 40(3)
1975 Cosmetics generally(5). 1994 Eye area use (includes Al lake). No oxidizing or reducing agents that may affect integrity.


----------



## ChemicalMakeup (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm allergic to most blue eyeshadows but I find if I put a liquid foundation on my eyes before the shadow it doesn't irritate my skin. Don't know if that would work for you but worth a try =)


----------



## AdaBelle (Nov 5, 2013)

I recently found out that I am allergic to red dye in eye makeup.  They have recommended me to use greens, grays, etc.I..and it has gotten rid of my problem that I have had for over 20+ years ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2019)

https://www.pacificabeauty.com/

Whole Foods also sells this brand in store. DYE FREE!


----------

